
Contrarian Investing - gullyfur
https://www.lynalden.com/contrarian-investing/
======
cjbenedikt
Picking only the success stories of investors doesn't paint the whole picture.
Warren Buffet lost money on his silver trade and Bill Ackman - well we all
know if his many unsuccessful trades. Just saying...

